# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  No se que hacer

## Dorado84

Soy estudiante de Magisterio y voy a hacer las prácticas en un colegio. Me gustaría hacerles algo a los alumnos pero no se muy bien qué hacer, he pensado en algo con esponjas, la cuerda rota y recompuesta.... Agradecería vuestra ayuda. Gracias.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

En algun curso en concreto  :Confused:

----------


## ignoto

El coloring book siempre es un éxito.
También puedes montar algo con el cristal thief o la cuerda del fakir.
La desaparición y aparición de pañuelos con FP les gusta mucho. Sobre todo si le sacas el pañuelos del cuello a alguno de ellos.

----------


## Dorado84

Es para niños de edad comprendida entre los seis y los nueve años

----------


## zimurk

son muy buenos los consejos que te dan.
puedes hacer algo con pañuelos.
si quieres usar sogas, puedes hacer la aparicion del pañuelo en la soga y seguir con un fp o un manicolor, luego termina con las soguitas que se convierten en el mismo tamaño.
Aproposito ¿como se llama este efecto?
yo lo escuche como "el sueño del profesor".
y tambien como  "soga-dani".

----------


## ignoto

El tubo manicolor es difícil de manejar si no se practica mucho, mucho.
Hay que tener en cuenta que es grande (si quieres manejar un par de pañuelos de tamaño aceptable), difícil de manipular y cuesta cargarlo y descargarlo.
Hay quichicientos efectos con pañuelos que no lo precisan.

----------


## thomas

Yo lo he utilizado ,  creando un bonito cambio de color de pañuelos, evidentemente se necesita manipularlo bien para que no lo detecten, pero con un poco de ensayo, te sale.

 descargarlo , no es dificil si das por concluido el efecto mostrando en la otra mano el pañuelo que es de color diferente.

 Assi que os animo

----------


## Ramon ALFONSO

Una idea para los ninos de 6 a 9 anos como dices,es hacerles atravesar
un panuelo por la oreja.
Cojes como ayudante a un nino lo asientas en una silla frente al publico
cierras tu puno izquierdo en su horeja y introduces el panuelito de seda
en el FP del puno luego con las dos manos las pones encima de la cabeza
haciendole un movimiento de izquierda a derecha,como queriendo que el
panuelo circule por el cerebro y cerrando el puno con la mano derecha se
lapones en la otra horeja y sacas el panuelo os aseguro que cuando veis
a todos los ninos tocandose las horajas,se comprede el impacto que tiene
espero que os guste un saludo
Ramon

----------


## thomas

Cuidado con los efectos donde el niño ( hablo de 6 años) puede iintentar repertirlo luego en casa, 

 Yo particularmente nunca hago efectos que el niño pueda repetir con algun tipo de peligro.

 Por ejemplo nunca hago papel en la boca, siempre lo hago en la mano

 Ya sabeis los niños suelen hacer lo que ven.

 Demosles buen ejemplo.

----------


## joaquin

Yo diría que con una bolsa de cambios (de ser de modelo triple mejor), se puede sorprender mucho a los chicos. Por ejemplo: meter 2 pañuelos en la bolsa, y que un chico meta la mano para sacarlos (no podrá hacerlo) y luego el mago los saca, repetir esto unas 2 veces más y luego que el chico pueda sacar los pañuelos (pero anudados), que facilmente puede hacerse con un modelo triple de la bolsa.
Saludos

----------


## kike

mi kaso es mas o menos como el de "Dorado84" tengo que hacerles una charla de que es un artista a niños de 9 a 11 años, y no se que juegos hacerles... nunca he hecho magia a niños de esas edad, que es lo que mas les impacta a parte de los pañuelos, y las cuerdas que ahbeis nombrado antes??

Creeis que con naipes se quedaran :Confused:  yo creo que la mayoria no conocerá una baraja francesa como para recordar una carta... o si??

Muy buena idea la de "Ramon ALFONSO".. ya practikare
y buen consejo de thomas...jeje

gracias, un saludo

----------


## jesus perez

Cuidado, los niños a esa edad, y mas en estos tiempos son mas listos
 de lo que aparentan..
  Te  aconsejo comprar un buen juego en una tienda de magia y que sea
facil si no tienes mucha practica.

 MAGICOS SALUDOS

----------


## Dorado84

Jesús Pérez: 

Yo creo que lo mejor no es eso ni mucho menos, hay mogollón de libros que explican juegos muy bonitos y fáciles y no creo que lo más interesante sea comprarse juegos individuales. 
Me gusta esa idea del fp, la pondremos en práctica a ver que pasa. Gracias

----------


## Felipe

A los niños les encantan los pañuelos, las bolas de esponja y que les hagas aparecer cosas de su cuerpo (detrás de la oreja, de un bolsillo...). Pero hay que hacer algo de humor porque se cansan enseguida y se distraen. Y sobre todo hay que tener cuidado porque hacen los que menos te esperas.

Un saludo
Felipe

----------


## mochilo24

AYer me propusieron actuar a mi en  cumpleaños pero me pasa igual que a todos aunk ahora por llo menos tngo mas ideas, hay algun libro sobre la magia infantil para adquirir mas idas. gracias

----------


## Felipe

> AYer me propusieron actuar a mi en  cumpleaños pero me pasa igual que a todos aunk ahora por llo menos tngo mas ideas, hay algun libro sobre la magia infantil para adquirir mas idas. gracias


Encarnita de Magia Estudio tiene un libro de magia infantil muy baratito, pero no sé cómo es.

Mis hijos tienen un par de libros de magia para niños, pero son juegos para que puedan hacer ellos o para que los construyan (no es mala idea construir un juego con los niños y que luego lo practiquen, así les tienes un buen rato entretenidos).

Si te interesan los títulos de los libros, cuando llegue a casa te lo digo.

----------

